
Facebook Logs Calls, Texts - henryjones
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/facebook-logs-calls-texts,news-26847.html
======
edejong
Pro tip: when the app asks for permission for full access to your phone, it
will get all your data. So, don’t install it, simple.

------
okket
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16652387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16652387)

------
resource0x
Can someone familiar with the matter just say clearly: is this legal, or
illegal?

